# Valentine's nail ideas



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey ladies --

I'm trying to figure out what I want to do with my nails for Valentine's day. I want it to be something pretty unique, and not just your classic red/pink. I'm also one of the most unskilled people ever when it comes to nail art, so it has to be something super easy as well.

Here are my nails how they currently are:





Ideally, I would like to do something with these, without changing the colors since I absolutely adore this mani! (So much that I've had it for a week with no desire to change it, and I usually change my nails at least twice a week)...

I was thinking about maybe adding some glitter and hearts to my thumb...I have Nicole by OPI Love Your Life which is a glitter with pink hearts...here's a pic I found doing a quick Google search:





I also have about 5 different pinks, a shimmery red, and the OPI Liquid Sand in Stay The Night (the black/red):





Any ideas?

Thanks!!

EDITED TO ADD: Pic of the OPI Stay The Night


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 11, 2013)

My idea/plan.

I saw something that intrigued me...DIY nail art stickers/decals...so I decided to take a stab at it: 





I drew the hearts on with Sharpie, then painted over it, until it looked similar to one of those puffy stickers you can get since I think they're cute, and not having a 100% flat decal is a bit different. After that, I globbed on some Seche Vite to add to the thickness and it's ability to dry. Then I painted the glitter over. I have to let them dry completely, so I'll let them dry overnight and until I'm done with classes, so a good 12+ hours.  

My plan is to put 1 or 2 of the plain pink hearts on each of my thumbs, and then put 1 of the glitter hearts on my ring fingers and 1 on my middle fingers...unless of course, I decided it wouldn't look good.

I'm hoping these work! I got the idea from a Youtube tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhD_Cz6zY-E


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 12, 2013)

This is how it turned out. Not quite as well as I would have liked, but for a first try at making nail decals, I think it's pretty good.

ETA: A better pic with the hearts not sticking out so much.


----------



## chrysalis101 (Feb 12, 2013)

I've gotten good results with this idea.

Put clear polish on a plastic baggie (Freezer bags work the best for me).

Let it dry.

Print out any designs you like. Resize them using a program like Word to be the same size as your nails.

Put the printed paper under the baggie and trace the design using any (non gel) pen or marker.

Wait a bit to make sure the ink is totally dry. 

Put another layer of clear coat over it.

Once fully dry, peel the design from the baggie.

On your nail, put a layer of clear coat.

While still wet-tacky, gently press the design on your nail.

Cover with top coat.

That's how I did these. My favorite mani to date, for the midnight showing of the Hobbit.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice!

If I had let the hearts dry more before taking them off the plastic, it would have turned out better since they're so thick. I made some other hearts that were much larger, just to use as decoration for my laptop, and they were thinner, dried for longer, and came out absolutely perfectly...so for next time, I know what I need to change to make it better!


----------

